
Jeff Sessions, Next Attorney General - Animats
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/11/18/10-things-to-know-about-sen-jeff-sessions-donald-trumps-pick-for-attorney-general/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_sessionsdoj-954am%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
Animats
Quote: "Legal immigration is the primary source of low-wage immigration into
the United States ... What we need now is immigration moderation: slowing the
pace of new arrivals so that wages can rise, welfare rolls can shrink and the
forces of assimilation can knit us all more closely together."

Expect strict enforcement of the rules on H1-B visas.

